
Ergoemacs-mode: ergonomic keybindings in Emacs to reduce RSI - lelf
http://ergoemacs.github.io/
======
melling
There are other options for a more efficient Emacs.

[https://github.com/chrisdone/god-mode](https://github.com/chrisdone/god-mode)

[http://ergoemacs.org/misc/ergoemacs_vi_mode.html](http://ergoemacs.org/misc/ergoemacs_vi_mode.html)

My understanding is that Emacs keyboard chords are not healthy.

[https://ergoemacs.github.io/banish-key-
chords.html](https://ergoemacs.github.io/banish-key-chords.html)

------
wcummings
>Use the commonly bound keys familiar to most people today. Ctrl+C for copy

Disgusting

~~~
xahlee
hi, you might give it a try. Many who used emacs for 10 to 20 years wrote to
say they absolutely love it and switched. You can see them in the testimonials
section.

Matthew Fidler introduced a theme system, so you can change any key you don't
like, or disable the Windows style shortcuts. He's also quick to answer
questions or fix bugs. Almost always within a day.

PS Matthew Fidler has been working on the project in the past 4 years. It's
also part of GNU Elpa. :D

------
xahlee
thanks for the post!

by the way, there's earlier hackernews discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=695893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=695893)

